Ask HN: What books have you given as a present in 2017? - schappim
======
playing_colours
The biography of Leonardo da Vinci, a beautiful and interesting book,
[https://www.amazon.com/Leonardo-Vinci-Walter-
Isaacson/dp/150...](https://www.amazon.com/Leonardo-Vinci-Walter-
Isaacson/dp/1501139150) \- one to my collegue, one to my former colleague.

A stunningly beautiful edition of "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? & A
Scanner Darkly" by Philip K. Dick
[http://www.foliosociety.com/book/PKD/scanner-
androids](http://www.foliosociety.com/book/PKD/scanner-androids) \- to a
friend of mine, a big PKD fun.

I love giving great books as a gift :)

------
stubadub
The Beautiful Poetry of Donald Trump [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beautiful-
Poetry-Donald-Trump/dp/17...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beautiful-Poetry-
Donald-Trump/dp/1786892278)

Artemis Fowl [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Artemis-Fowl-Eoin-
Colfer/dp/0141339...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Artemis-Fowl-Eoin-
Colfer/dp/0141339098/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1513894800&sr=1-1&keywords=artemis+fowl)

Thug Kitchen: Eat Like You Give a F __k[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thug-Kitchen-
Eat-Like-Give/dp/07515...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thug-Kitchen-Eat-Like-
Give/dp/0751555517/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8)

The Idea in You: How to Find It, Build It, and Change Your Life
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Idea-You-Find-Build-
Change/dp/02419...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Idea-You-Find-Build-
Change/dp/024197139X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1513895019&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Idea+in+You%3A+How+to+Find+It%2C+Build+It%2C+and+Change+Your+Life)

------
nicholas73
A Dash of Dragon - middle grade fantasy featuring strong female protagonists.
Also just came on super sale on Amazon.

[https://www.amazon.com/Dash-Dragon-Heidi-
Lang/dp/1481477935/...](https://www.amazon.com/Dash-Dragon-Heidi-
Lang/dp/1481477935/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513838147&sr=8-1&keywords=a+dash+of+dragon)

------
jotjotzzz
The Illustrated versions of Harry Potter is such a beautiful book. It went on
sale recently to $24. [https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/harry-potter-and-the-
sorcer...](https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/harry-potter-and-the-sorcerers-
stone-j-k-rowling/1121061860#/)

------
billconan
[https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Persepolis-Marjane-
Satrapi/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Persepolis-Marjane-
Satrapi/dp/0375714839/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_14_img_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T0P3BGJA8TBJG2M150X9)

------
schappim
I have given the hard copy of Maker Education Revolution by Peter Dalmaris to
my EdTech friends
([https://selz.com/item/59a5d9f8cca91807c878d875](https://selz.com/item/59a5d9f8cca91807c878d875)).

------
stevekemp
I bought my wife pretty much every book written by Brandon Sanderson.
(Mistborn, Stormlight Archives, etc).

I've also donated a couple of copies of Dune, Zelazny's Amber books, and The
Martian over the course of the year to various local friends.

------
andrei_says_
Hyperbole and a half by Allie Brosch

I am waiting for the republishing of Aurora Morales’ Medicine Stories so I can
buy 10 and give them away. Incredibly potent, clear, and beautiful writing on
healing ourselves from oppression of all kinds. True medicine.

------
atsaloli
Magic Realized and Other Poems on the Human Spirit, by Louis Alan Swartz
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072Q5V2MN](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072Q5V2MN)

------
matchmike1313
Traction, I always find it a good book to gift to friends that are trying to
start businesses.

~~~
schappim
By which author? There are quite a few books of this name!

~~~
DeanWormer
This is the one that's usually recommended here. It's a great book!
[https://www.amazon.com/Traction-Startup-Achieve-Explosive-
Cu...](https://www.amazon.com/Traction-Startup-Achieve-Explosive-
Customer/dp/1591848369)

------
013
Flowers For Algernon - For my girlfriend.

Trafficked to Hell - For my Mother.

------
Sevii
The art of glamour by Virginia Postrell.

------
Adam-Kadmon
To the Lighthouse (Virginia Woolf)

------
guilhas
642 Big thing to write about

------
doitLP
Sapiens, Ghost in the Wires

